# GAME THREAD: Kings 105, Lakers 99 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Kings at Lakers (December 25 - 5:30 p.m. PST)*

The Kings have lost two in a row since Bibby returned...they were playing great without him, but now must face adjustments in the point guard situation, as they were playing terrific with Bobby Jackson as the 1.

The Kings host Golden State later tonight, who will be without Chris Mills, having been suspended for fighting.

The Lakers are just awful right now. They squeaked by a win over a horrible, injury-ridden Toronto team, where hustle once again was an issue with them.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

go lakers



the kings should start jackson over bibby jackson is a all-star imo.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*LET'S GET REEAADDY TO RUUMMBBLE!!!*

This is what we've been waiting for Kings/Lakers and Ball fans everywhere. The Kings will come out very aggressive and strong early on, they know about the Lakers struggle and they just want to take care of businesss and send out a message. The way the Lakers have been playing all year, I'm really hoping they rise up to this big game...
(A statement game: Lakers - We still have it, Come and get it). Like we've said all along, Lakers must come out and play at 100% all around & all game long. If they even play close to how they played tonight against the Raps, then expect the game to end early and very ugly. LET'S DO THIS LAKESHOW!!!

:banana: :bbanana:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a fealing that this is the game the lakers start to play at there high leavel agine.And fisher will emerge as there 3rd scorer.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I have a fealing that this is the game the lakers start to play at there high leavel agine.And fisher will emerge as there 3rd scorer.


I'm with ya on that Stunna  
The Lakers should play up to their potential for this Huge Game and Big Day (Merry Christmas To All)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: LET'S GET REEAADDY TO RUUMMBBLE!!!*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> This is what we've been waiting for Kings/Lakers and Ball fans everywhere.


That's what I'm waiting for. I am positive that the Lakers will play their best basketball in this game.

I'm happy because they will show this game on ESPN here in Brazil. This is the most important match for the Lakers in the season. I know what we can do. This team has the heart of a champion.

As D said:

*LET'S DO THIS LAKESHOW!!!*


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: LET'S GET REEAADDY TO RUUMMBBLE!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> This team has the heart of a champion.


They've showed it against the Mavs JG...
And I'm hoping they play with that HEART against the Kings


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah! Rick Fox vs. Doug Christie Round 2. 
I predict Chrisite's wife to run on the court during the game and bull tackle Fox to the ground.

As for the game, I am praying that the Lakers give a 100% effort. After watching today's game against the raptors I have realized that the main reason the Lakers have been slumping is lack of defensive effort.

They are capable of scoring over 100 points any given night, however they also give up more than 100. Shaq is the anchor of the Laker's defense because he can single-handedly prevent players from attacking the rim. The Lakers need to put full effort on both sides of the ball to have any chance of beating the Kings.
Both teams will be pumped up for this game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Go foxNow shaq get's the time to backup his remark about the Queens


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Big, big game. Hopefully this can truly be the season turner arounder. I expect it will, as long as the Lakers win. If they beat the Kings (or Queens) they will have an oppurtunity to go on a long win streak. Lakers win in a very, very intense game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what I'm talking about Laker Peeps. This is what I like to hear optimism . The Lakers haven't lost a big game in 3 years. And this will be the Lakers 2nd big game of the season. The 1st being the Mavs game. It's not only important that the Lakers win but how they win is VERY important. The Mavs win was nice but the Lakers looked desperate and vulnerable in doing it almost like it was lucky. Other teams around the league saw that and said that the Lakers are in bad shape playing desperately to win. Against the Kings the Lakers need not to rally but to play with the lead or close all game and win a nip and tuck affair. This may reestablish the mental edge or intimidation factor back against some opponents if they see that the Lakers handled the Kings steadily instead of hastily in a rally. 

Funny thing that CWebb acknowledges that this is a big game, but says its bigger for the lakers than it is for the Kings. I actually believe this but if I was playing for the Kings I wouldn't have this sort of attitude. This is a big game for the Kings because a victory by them on the Lakers home floor when everyone knows the Lakers will be motivated and ready could signal an almost passing of the torch. But a Laker victory could signal the sentiment amongst some that the Lakers still got it when they really want to and that these other teams are just pretenders for when the Lakers start to come around these teams still have really no shot. So Cwebb could be taking the wrong attitude for this game. I'd want revenge for what happened last year and to hell with who its more important to. It'd be more important to me seeming as we don't have titles and this team has eliminated us 3 years straight years.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I predict the Kings in a blow out by 20!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The game started.

The white jerseys are hot! I like them a lot!!! The only problem I see is that they don't match with Shaq size. :yes:

We are playing well so far.

*GO LAKESHOW!!!*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats a nice game, man, while watching it I tought there would be a million fight already. The Jerseys are great, and so it the floor cam. Go Lakers, now you'll thing "this Celtic fan has gone crazy", no I just don't like the Kings.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

They played extremely well for 2½ quarters, then Philip decided to sit Kobe Bryant mid-way through the third quarter.

The Lakers promptly went dead, and they never recovered.

Real bad substitution pattern, real bad defense once again in the second half, poor shot selection again in the second half, and poor field goal percentage once again in the second half.

These guys are done.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> They played extremely well for 2½ quarters, then Philip decided to sit Kobe Bryant mid-way through the third quarter.
> 
> The Lakers promptly went dead, and they never recovered.
> ...


maybe ha sat Kobe because ay that time he was 1-11 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Can't really blame the Lakers' players. They played well, they hustled. They just got beat by a better team. They got beat by "Queens."


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> They played extremely well for 2½ quarters, then Philip decided to sit Kobe Bryant mid-way through the third quarter.
> 
> The Lakers promptly went dead, and they never recovered.
> ...


I thought that the last quarter offence was terrible. It seemed as if the entire structure was designed to give Kobe the ball and then stand around waiting for him to dribble the damn air out of the ball.

By god the Lakers need that third scoring option. Without it, they're too easy to cover (if covering Shaq could be called easy???)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought that the last quarter offence was terrible. It seemed as if the entire structure was designed to give Kobe the ball and then stand around waiting for him to dribble the damn air out of the ball.
> ...


So was the D in the last quarter, on O the Lakers were relying to much on jump shots, they should go inside, and "Throw it down", common mistake, just like the Celtics, which makes pull out and lose my hair every once in a while.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lakers played their game and they looked good, then they just fell apart heading into the 4th. They couldn't get anything going from there on. Jim Jackson played well off the bench for the Kings. The Lakers just can't follow through or close out any games this year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The best team won plain and simple the Lakers aren't on the Kings level right now and I don't know if they will be again this year. The Kings just took it to the Lakers and they fell apart. The Kings showed the resilency I hadn't seen from them, this was very impressive. The Lakers need a 3rd scorer, the teams they're playing are zoning up Shaq and Kobe and daring the other guys to make baskets. Fox, and Horry are done. They need to go back to the bench. Fisher actually didn't play that badly I can still live with him. But Fox is nothing more than a fouler now. He can't drive and make plays anymore, and he can't play solid perimeter defense anymore. Horry is much of the same, He just can't guard the pf's anymore for extended minutes. He just doesn't seem to have the strength or the quickness to cover them. Shaq just isn't the deterent around the basket he once was, people drive at him get him involved in the pick and roll and late in the game he's worn out . He can't dominate games anymore sure he can get 24 getting out of the bed but he doesn't put the stress continually that he once could maybe he gets in better shape maybe he doesn't. I don't believe like some do that he'll somehow in the middle of the season get back to top form. 

And Kobe identifies Shaq inability and he just forces the offense. He doesn't allow for any spacing , defenses are forcing him in to help and he's either forcing a shot or turning it over. I can't blame him really but he just isn't playing within the offense and his turnovers result in fast break points. 

Phil Jackson has quite a dilema on his hands , I think he needs to play the kid Rush and Maybe by Playoff time he can become a legitimate 3rd scorer. Phil as I see it has no choice. If he doesn't I still think the Lakers will make the playoffs because Shaq and Kobe will beat enough of the middle teams to get in but they will not have much chance of beating the Kings ,Mavs or Spurs for that matter. Those teams don't rely on two players to beat you inevitably against those teams Kobe and Shaq get zoned up creating the disaster in the role players throwing up the open bricks. 

This was no fluke the Kings are just better and unless a shift in philosphy occurs which I say is Rush unless a trade occurs. The Lakers will have more humilation in store. I don't dare say Rush is the total answer but with the lack of tradeable players he's the only other skill guy who can create his shot and consistently stroke the 3. Trouble Lakers fans we are in serious trouble and things could get worse. It was only 1 game but a telling one none the less.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The best team won plain and simple the Lakers aren't on the Kings level right now and I don't know if they will be again this year. The Kings just took it to the Lakers and they fell apart. The Kings showed the resilency I hadn't seen from them, this was very impressive. The Lakers need a 3rd scorer, the teams they're playing are zoning up Shaq and Kobe and daring the other guys to make baskets. Fox, and Horry are done. They need to go back to the bench. Fisher actually didn't play that badly I can still live with him. But Fox is nothing more than a fouler now. He can't drive and make plays anymore, and he can't play solid perimeter defense anymore. Horry is much of the same, He just can't guard the pf's anymore for extended minutes. He just doesn't seem to have the strength or the quickness to cover them. Shaq just isn't the deterent around the basket he once was, people drive at him get him involved in the pick and roll and late in the game he's worn out . He can't dominate games anymore sure he can get 24 getting out of the bed but he doesn't put the stress continually that he once could maybe he gets in better shape maybe he doesn't. I don't believe like some do that he'll somehow in the middle of the season get back to top form.
> 
> And Kobe identifies Shaq inability and he just forces the offense. He doesn't allow for any spacing , defenses are forcing him in to help and he's either forcing a shot or turning it over. I can't blame him really but he just isn't playing within the offense and his turnovers result in fast break points.
> ...


Good analysis! I also was struck by the inability of Fox. He is a fouling machine and can't consistently add double digit scoring anymore. Horry - same thing.

Their shooting percentages were awful, which is why Kobe & Shaq had so many offensive rebounds. Kobe had as many turnovers as he had assists, which just negates his assists. I think he is pressing too hard and needs to feed the ball inside to Shaq and take his shots in the flow of the game.

DGeorge was also a fouling machine today. He seems so incinsistent to me, too.

BUT, there are 50 games left and never say never!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Good analysis! I also was struck by the inability of Fox. He is a fouling machine and can't consistently add double digit scoring anymore. Horry - same thing.
> ...


Its not a hopeless situation by any means and you're correct there's still alot of games to play but the old not giving effort and disinterested lines don't apply much. I think Phil and some of the media is getting preoccupied by an error in thinking, they see Shaq and kobe and think a boys club team could play the other spots and the Lakers would win. Its not about effort its more about execution. They care its just that they're being game planned partly due to the slippage of Fisher ,Fox Horry and George, and when I say slippage I mean playing ineffectively because of lack of ability. And because of the shape Shaq's in plus with the added affect of teams getting better. Phil needs to find an answer instead of theorizing about how the chemistry's off tract. People need to understand a good Shaq not a great one and Kobe can be beaten has nothing to due with disinterest. All is not loss but answers need to be found and applied instead of standing pat with the same rotation. Its time to mix things up and see if some others on the team can help.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They were winning by 12 midway through the 3rd quarter and they just died. Sac-Town didn't even call a timeout, the Lakers just suddenly stopped.

That was extremely weird and terribly frustrating.

We're in trouble now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> They were winning by 12 midway through the 3rd quarter and they just died. Sac-Town didn't even call a timeout, the Lakers just suddenly stopped.
> 
> That was extremely weird and terribly frustrating.
> ...


 I don't think the Lakers are in troublle - unless they think they are! 50 games is a LOT of games to reacquire their form, if you really stop & think about it.

I just think that Rush may be able to contribute now and then - in the playoffs, if Phil could see clear enough to letting him start NOW instead of Fox.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They've played 32 games, they said that they'll need to do something by Christmas break. Well...it's Christmas!

They need to pick it up NOW!


----------



## shaqzilla (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Can't really blame the Lakers' players. They played well, they hustled. They just got beat by a better team. They got beat by "Queens."


No, they got beat by DOuglas Crusty. How many times did he rake Kobe across the arm and jump on his back???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shaqzilla</b>!
> 
> 
> No, they got beat by DOuglas Crusty. How many times did he rake Kobe across the arm and jump on his back???


I can't believe you are blaming the officials. Can't you see that the Lakers got a lot of the calls? Waht about Bibby getting nailed on that layup by Kobe? It went both ways, the Kings are just a better team.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't believe you are blaming the officials. Can't you see that the Lakers got a lot of the calls? Waht about Bibby getting nailed on that layup by Kobe? It went both ways, the Kings are just a better team.


Or that O'Neal literally *broke Bobby Jackson's hand* and wasn't called for a foul. He broke a man's hand! Come on!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Or that O'Neal literally *broke Bobby Jackson's hand* and wasn't called for a foul. He broke a man's hand! Come on!


Yeah, it was just ridiculous.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Or that O'Neal literally *broke Bobby Jackson's hand* and wasn't called for a foul. He broke a man's hand! Come on!



That would be because the hand is ruled as part of the ball unless the player is attempting a shot.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I mean, I'm not complaining...the Kings got the win so I'm not going to whine, but come on, guys, the officiating was terrible both ways.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be because the hand is ruled as part of the ball unless the player is attempting a shot.


What the hell was he trying to do? It sure looked like he was trying to shoot the ball to me.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell was he trying to do? It sure looked like he was trying to shoot the ball to me.



Whoa! Calm down there KC..

i'm not making excuses or anything, i agree that a foul should've been called, but if you want that call then you have to admit that there should've been times when Shaq went to the line after getting hammered.

I agree that the Lakers got outplayed, but I think there were a lot of missed calls both ways.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Agreed. Sorry about getting over-excited.


----------



## shaqzilla (Dec 16, 2002)

if webber had been in jail, where he belongs, the lakers would have won!


----------



## shaqzilla (Dec 16, 2002)

is it shaq's fault that he broke BJ's hand? NO...i am sure shaq did not mean to..He just touched BJ's hand(while it was on the ball) and Bobby broke it!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

People fracture there hands easy these days. lol


----------

